# earthquake



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

La Isla did you feel it.?

Here in San Cristobal , I was not able to get out of the room as the door would not open and same with my friends in Amatenango. It lasted quite a while and the bells rang and the hanging plants were swinging and my cleaning lady said it was shaking too much at her house to go down the stairs...
It was a strange one.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow!
Glad you are Ok!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The epicenter was in Tapachula, so it's no wonder its effects were so strong and strange in San Cristóbal. Glad to hear that you and your house made it through all the shaking. I didn't feel anything here, slept right through it, and didn't know anything about it till I read this in El Universal: El Universal - Los Estados - SSN reporta nueve réplicas del sismo de 6.9 grados. Watch out for those nasty _réplicas_!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

At least he replicas are not s strong so we should be ok. We had a few lately but I usually do not feel them, this one woke me up. Never had one when I could not open the doors, that was on the relly strange side.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Additional information regarding the many daily earthquakes in Mexico (19 yesterday) - though not many as strong as the 6.9 out in the Pacific Ocean off of Chiapas this morning: Últimos sismos


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> At least he replicas are not s strong so we should be ok. We had a few lately but I usually do not feel them, this one woke me up. Never had one when I could not open the doors, that was on the relly strange side.


Not being able to open the doors is really weird, and scary too  ! A couple of months ago, we had a big one in Mexico City. I was out on the street and didn't feel anything, but when I got to my destination, a Starbuck's near the Angel, the doors were shaking so much that I couldn't open them. That's when I realized that something seismological was going on!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes the door not opening is strange and not good since you are supposed to stand in a door jam.
This one was very long and shky, people are saying there were 2 but I only felt one wo know it was a shallow one the house was creaking and craking but I do not have one crack from this one and myantic clock that has not worked for 20 years is now working..talking about strange.
I read somewhere that 70% of the earthquakes in Mexico happen in Chiapas so it was just another one but I like the tiny ones better.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

citlali said:


> yes the door not opening is strange and not good since you are supposed to stand in a door jam.
> This one was very long and shky, people are saying there were 2 but I only felt one wo know it was a shallow one the house was creaking and craking but I do not have one crack from this one and myantic clock that has not worked for 20 years is now working..talking about strange.
> I read somewhere that 70% of the earthquakes in Mexico happen in Chiapas so it was just another one but I like the tiny ones better.


Here in Guatemala City the house shook tremendously. No visible damage in the city. However, in San Marcos, Huehuetenango and other areas there was substantial damage. One death has been reported with dozens of injuries. My wife was a child during the 1976 devastating earthquake here that killed over 25,000 and was sleeping in her room when it hit. Her father could not open the door to her room and had to break it down. TO THIS DAY, my wife will not sleep with the door completely closed in the bedroom, nor will she allow the kids to do the same. Here is an article from Prensa Libre here in Guatemala about the quake.
Photos - Sismo genera daños en el occidente del país
Article - San Marcos vuelve a padecer estragos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> yes the door not opening is strange and not good since you are supposed to stand in a door jam.
> This one was very long and shaky, people are saying there were 2 but I only felt one wo know it was a shallow one the house was creaking and craking but I do not have one crack from this one and my antique clock that has not worked for 20 years is now working..talking about strange.
> I read somewhere that 70% of the earthquakes in Mexico happen in Chiapas so it was just another one but I like the tiny ones better.


During strong shaking, a door frame can be pushed out of shape making the door difficult or impossible to open. That doesn't necessarily make it a bad place to be. In Mexico, with a lot of adobe and unreinforced masonry construction, it is still good advice. The door frame may have more structure around it than other places. In the US, with typical wood frame construction, a door frame is neither safer nor more dangerous than other parts of a house.

Get under something sturdy, a table or a bed. If you are inside, stay inside. If you are outside, stay outside. In the 1964 Alaska earthquake, many of the deaths were people trying to leave a department store and getting hit by the decorative facade falling on them. Get away from windows, bookshelves and other tall objects that can fall over. 

Protect yourself during earthquake shaking - drop, cover, and hold on

Incidentally, I am a geophysicist and spent 35 years studying earthquakes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> During strong shaking, a door frame can be pushed out of shape making the door difficult or impossible to open. That doesn't necessarily make it a bad place to be. In Mexico, with a lot of adobe and unreinforced masonry construction, it is still good advice. The door frame may have more structure around it than other places. In the US, with typical wood frame construction, a door frame is neither safer nor more dangerous than other parts of a house.
> 
> Get under something sturdy, a table or a bed. If you are inside, stay inside. If you are outside, stay outside. In the 1964 Alaska earthquake, many of the deaths were people trying to leave a department store and getting hit by the decorative facade falling on them. Get away from windows, bookshelves and other tall objects that can fall over.
> 
> ...


Which is why you decided to retire in Mexico, no doubt! Thanks for your expert advice, Will.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've been reading reports in the Mexican press that, in Chiapas, there are 3 deaths and 9,000 homes damaged as a result of this earthquake.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I don´t know about this Citlali who grew up in Paris and decided in the 1970s to move to Mobile and live with this ******* on Moblle Bay 12 miles up from the Gulf of Mexico where devastating hurricanes are fairly common, a few of which we experienced, some, shall we say, a bit unnerving if tremendously exciting, and then moved (at my suggestion) to San Francisco known infamously for earthquakes and, upon retirement, made the decisión to live in Chiapas, one of the most earthquake prone places on the planet and also subject to both Atlantic and Pacific hurricanes. So, there was this earthquake centered near Tapachula (on the Pacific and some distance from San Cristóbal in the highlands where she was reposing) that awakened her in the middle of the night. I´m pleased she is OK but, well, HELLO. This is, after all, Chiapas 

Chiapas is one beautiful place but there is a lot of hard luck there.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They were two death in San Marcos in Guatemala and a baby was killed in Mexico maybe more I do not know as I have been busy and did not read or listen to the news
As Longford said there is a lot of destruction and damaged near the coast in Tapachula and mostly Huixtla.

Our house got hit by the tonado last week, the roof was damaged but it was not too badly and now the earthquake but I have not heard about damages in San Cristobal so at least we we are licky and out of the problem area.


----------

